# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 27 June - 01 July 2011

## Perdita

EP: 7633 Monday 27 June 2011 19:30 

Can the Rovers survive with Becky at the helm? 
News of Carla and Frank leaves Maria fuming. 
Izzy is shocked to find out the truth. 

*** 

EP: 7634 Monday 27 June 2011 20:30 

Becky is disgusted by Steveâs ultimatum. 
Will Izzy be able to forgive Gary? 
Stella struggles to keep her emotions in check 

*** 

EP: 7635 Thursday 30 June 2011 20:30 

Peter is stunned by Stellaâs revelation. 
The fight for the Rovers proves too much for Becky. 
The police continue to doubt Fizâs innocence. 

*** 

EP: 7636 Friday 01 July 2011 19:30 

Leanne uncovers a life changing secret. 
Becky is heartbroken and back to where she started. 
Hayley and Roy struggle under police interrogation. 

*** 

EP: 7637 Friday 01 July 2011 20:30 

Stella seeks forgiveness. 
Anna struggles to accept Owenâs grand gesture. 
Sophie and Sian get the street to rally round for charity.

----------

LalaGaga (13-06-2011), loubooboo (14-06-2011), tammyy2j (14-06-2011)

----------


## Rain_

I'm guessing Stella is Leanne's real mother??

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Bit soon to announce that.  She's only just arrivng on the cobbles this week. You'd think the writers would want to wait a while to drop a bombshell like that.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Bit soon to announce that.  She's only just arrivng on the cobbles this week. You'd think the writers would want to wait a while to drop a bombshell like that.


Yes I thought this might not come out for a while

----------


## Perdita

> I'm guessing Stella is Leanne's real mother??


Yes, she is

----------


## alan45

> I'm guessing Stella is Leanne's real mother??


http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...329#post747329




> Michelle Collins's Coronation Street character Stella will be revealed as Leanne Barlow's real mother in a forthcoming storyline, a report has claimed.
> 
> According to The Mirror, the soap's bosses have been planning the shock twist for the past few months and the plot will be the biggest Corrie story of the year.
> 
> As announced last month, Stella arrives on the street in June with partner Karl (John Michie) and feisty daughter Eva, taking control at The Rovers after Steve McDonald decides to bring in new blood.
> 
> However, insiders say that the surprise Leanne twist is what drew former EastEnders star Collins to Corrie as she was \"gobsmacked\" when she heard the plot details.
> 
> A Weatherfield source told the newspaper: \"This was genius by the bosses. And it makes for a massive future for Michelle in the show. There has been a lot of cloak and dagger involved in the arrival of Stella.\"
> ...

----------


## Rain_

How in gods name did i miss that???? Must have been drunk soapboarding one night  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street hellraiser Becky McDonald causes further chaos at the Rovers Return later this month as she tries to help Jason Grimshaw celebrate his birthday in style.

When Steve goes away for a few days, Becky swoops on the pub and tries to put Stella's nose out of joint by declaring that she's in charge. Keen to have as much fun as possible while Steve's away, Becky quickly takes charge of Jason's party plans when he reminds her that it's his special day.

Following encouragement from Tommy and Tyrone, Becky decides to give Jason a special treat by booking a stripper to entertain him at the pub. With loud music blaring away, it's the perfect night out for the youngsters - but established regulars like Norris are far from impressed by what's going on.

Ken is also furious as his quiet night in next door is being interrupted by the noise. Marching over to The Rovers to rebuke Becky, he quickly finds himself catching the attention of the stripper and receives a private dance of his own…

With Stella watching on in disgust and Steve on his way home, will Becky live to regret her latest wild stunt?

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2011)

----------


## alan45

Mon 27th

As Becky vows to help Jason celebrate his birthday in style at the pub with cheap beer, a stripper and a new jukebox, the bar grows rowdier - much to Stella's disgust. 

When Chris then has a dig at Frank and a few drinks get spilt in the process, an ugly brawl breaks out. Will Becky be able to quell the commotion as Steve arrives home?

Meanwhile, when Frank and Carla arrive at work together, the gossip starts. Maria's appalled and when they walk into The Rovers together, she confronts them - are they a couple?

Elsewhere, Izzy erupts when she discovers Gary lied to her about Will's visit; Anna gets news from the adoption agency over Faye's future; while Peter and Leanne invite Stella and Karl to dinner to thank her for preventing the robbery.

Steve's furious as he surveys the damage and orders everyone out of the pub - including Becky. But Becky refuses, insisting that it's her house too and she's staying. 

Steve's flabbergasted and as he wonders how he's going to force Becky out, he comes up with a shocking proposition. Will he bribe Becky into leaving the pub?

Meanwhile, Izzy and Gary row over his underhand tactics in keeping her away from Will. As Gary struggles to explain why he did what he did, Izzy worries there's more to it than just jealousy.

Elsewhere, Stella is on edge as she and Karl arrive at the Barlow flat, but she manages to make a good impression and bonds with Leanne, while Carla and Frank grow closer as he's the perfect gentleman - but is she really over Peter?

Thurs 30th

As Peter makes plans for Leanne's 30th, Stella suggests she organises a party in The Rovers. But when she leaves her purse in the bookies, Peter makes a startling discovery. 

Confronting Stella, he demands to know what's going on. As Stella opens up, Peter's floored by her shock confession…

Meanwhile, as Steve sets about repairing the damage Becky's done to the pub, he's stunned as she insists she's still working there. But when Stella suggests she backs off now and fights Steve in court, will Becky heed her advice?

Elsewhere, Anna's shocked to hear that Jerry Morton's putting the house on the market but giving her first refusal - can she raise the money?

Also today, the police come calling on Fiz again, revealing they've exhumed Joy Fishwick's body. Can they prove she was murdered?

Fri 1st July

Leanne's delighted at the effort that Peter and Stella have gone to with her surprise party. It's a fantastic night but when Stella becomes emotional, Peter leads her to the back room and tells her to pull herself together before she spoils Leanne's evening.

Listening in, Eva demands to know what is going on. Under pressure, Stella explains to Eva that Leanne is actually her daughter. Will Leanne discover the truth about Stella?

Meanwhile, Fiz is feeling more optimistic as the police investigation into Joy's death hasn't proved anything. But when they turn their attentions to the Croppers and ask questions about Fiz's movements on the night Colin died, will they get what they need?

Elsewhere, Becky tells Steve that she knows she's messed up their marriage and will agree to the divorce, while Owen is desperate to help Anna when the bank refuse to consider her for a mortgage.

As a stunned Leanne takes in the news, Eva's furious with her mum for keeping the fact that Leanne is her sister secret from her. Stella begs Eva's forgiveness, but she's bitter and tells Stella that while she may have gained a new daughter, she's lost her old one. 

Still reeling from the news, how will Leanne react when Stella arrives on her doorstep desperate to explain why she left her as a baby?

Meanwhile, Fiz's spirits plunge as the police return asking more questions in light of Hayley's admission that Fiz left Chesney's party briefly to look for John on the night Colin died. Fiz denies any wrongdoing, but will the police buy her story?

Elsewhere, Becky and Steve ponder a life apart. As both attempt to put on a brave face, will they go their separate ways?

Also, Owen has a shocking proposition for Anna, while Sophie, Sian and James host the charity auction at the Bistro.

----------


## alan45

Peter hides the truth from Leanne as he prepares to surprise her with a 30th birthday party in tonight's visit to Coronation Street. 

Having discovered that Stella is his wife's birth mother, Peter insists that the Rovers manager does not spoil Leanne's party. However, their behaviour prompts suspicion from Eva, who realises that something is going on.

When Peter leads Stella to the back room, Eva decides to confront the pair. With Leanne and Eva both demanding answers, Stella is left with no choice but to reveal the truth to both her daughters...

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2011), tammyy2j (01-07-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think the fact she is Leanne's mother has come out too soon

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2011)

----------

